# what does this mean? 'Error code 0x80040303'



## naeem2 (Apr 4, 2002)

I recently installed the game 'Star Wars Outcast' on my PC and it was working fine until there was a problem and I had to re-install the OS. After reinstalling the game, it begins to load but only ever gets to 1% then displays an 'Error code 0x80040303'
what does this error mean?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

when you re-installed the OS - did you also instal Motherboard drivers, video drivers ???

you will see a note at the bottom of this link about video drivers - hence the question did you instal the video drivers??
http://p210.ezboard.com/fsimshostfrm21.showMessage?topicID=351.topic

i found another link on the microsoft website 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;823307
although does not apply to yoyr problem - it does point to a driver error - so again check you video drivers

I would also check the sound drivers as well


----------

